# Stainless steel



## TOODLER (Oct 30, 2009)

Can something with stainless steel be used in a saltwater tank?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

IMO no


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

archer772 said:


> IMO no


I agree. While the higher grades of stainless degrade slower they will still succumb in a highly oxygenated salty environment.

Titanium is thought to be highly saltwater resistant.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

what do you mean by USED in? I put tongs and scalpels in my tank all the time, just don't leave them in their


----------

